# Clearwater cylinder head is unprofessional



## THE GUY ON THE INTERNET (Feb 5, 2010)

These guys are trash, they advertise their products, Cylinder Heads, as rebuilt. I got one from them after having a VR melt down. They sent me used cams and lifters. I could live with used cams only. One cam had a dent in it. I called them out on it and their first response was to have me send it back and they would refund me. They are unprofessional and if I had pics I would post them just so you coudl see how bad the dent in the cam was. All they do is take a used old cylinder head and shine it up and resell it. DONT EVER USE THEM!


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

dam i would be sooo pissed !! they should be giving u free stuff right now!:banghead:


----------



## THE GUY ON THE INTERNET (Feb 5, 2010)

*They just started yelling*

All they did was yell and get pissed. Very unprofessional. I just dont want others to have to deal with their ****. LOL,I kept the core and they already gave me the money for the core. They are getting **** from me.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

ummm thanks for the warning, but you stealing from them doesn't make it look like anyone in this situation is being professional, and calls your character into doubt.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Id keep the money to. Label it a charge to wasting my time. headaches are time and time is money


----------

